# Titanium from golf clubs, batteries?



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2008)

Newbie here. Possible dumb question warning.

Is there a market for scrap titanium from old golf clubs or batteries? I see those golf clubs at the thrift store for $1.95.


----------



## Lou (Feb 20, 2008)

I think titanium scrap is like 9 bucks a pound, mind you it is lightweight so it might take a few gold clubs to get a pound of it. While you're scrapping, save the tungsten weights in the actual head of it. Tungsten's worth more than titanium is, and it's about as dense as gold, so it adds up quickly.


Lou


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 24, 2008)

You're the man lou!


----------

